# Non drug ways of treating SIBO



## 18819 (Mar 2, 2007)

I just saw my doctor and he recommended collioidal silver and cats claw to try to kill bacteria overgrowth in the gut.Just wondering if anyone knew of any other non drug ways to kill bacterial overgrowth in the gut?I want to stay away from drugs if I can!Jim


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

JimThat doesn't sound like a regular MD or Gastro doctor? What kind of doctor said that?Have you been tested for sibo? That is really important.Have you been diagnosed with IBS by a medical doctor?This is a very complicated issue and just killing bacteria in the gut isn't really what the problem is in SIBO, it is normal bacteria in the wrong place basically. indiscriminate killing off of the bacteria you have isn't a good idea with IBS or sibo or in general.There are reasons for specific antibiotics in the treatment of SIBO.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jimso you knowSIBO is basically a functional disorder like IBS. Small intestinal bacterial overgrowth (SIBO) is also known as small bowel bacterial overgrowth (SBBO).What causes small intestinal bacterial overgrowth? The gastrointestinal tract is a continuous muscular tube through which digesting food is transported on its way to the colon. The coordinated activity of the muscles of the stomach and small intestine propels the food from the stomach, through the small intestine, and into the colon. Even when there is no food in the small intestine, muscular activity sweeps through the small intestine from the stomach to the colon. The muscular activity that sweeps through the small intestine is important for the digestion of food, but it also is important because it sweeps bacteria out of the small intestine and thereby limits the numbers of bacteria in the small intestine.* Anything that interferes with the progression of normal muscular activity through the small intestine can result in SIBO. Simply stated, any condition that interferes with muscular activity in the small intestine allows the bacteria to stay longer and multiply in the small intestine. The lack of muscular activity also may allow bacteria to spread backwards from the colon and into the small intestine. *Many conditions are associated with SIBO. A few are common. Neurologic and muscular diseases can alter the normal activity of the intestinal muscles. Diabetes mellitus damages the nerves that control the intestinal muscles. Scleroderma damages the intestinal muscles directly. In both cases, abnormal muscular activity in the small intestine allows SIBO to develop. Partial or intermittent obstruction of the small intestine interferes with the transport of food and bacteria through the small intestine and can result in SIBO. Causes of obstruction leading to SIBO include adhesions (scarring) from previous surgery and Crohn's disease. Diverticuli (out-pouchings) of the small intestine that allow bacteria to multiply inside diverticuli." http://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestina...wth/article.htmLately there has been an association with IBS and sibo, although there is a lot of controvery about how many IBSers might have SIBO. It does not look like at this time IBS is caused by SIBO.Excess bacteria don't influence bowel disease http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=87815It can mimick some IBS symptoms however, but a lot of things can.This is some expert info on it.I wrote to Dr Drossman on this and here is the reply. *Any Idea what those irritating substances are?*sorry its in bold type that is how he worte it into the email so I would see it was his answers."IT IS AN OVERSTATEMENT TO SAY THEY ARE "IRRITATING" SUBSTANCES AT LEAST IN THE SENSE OF BEING SOME TYPE OF TOXIN. *THEY ARE NATURAL BYPRODUCTS OF DEGRADATION OF FOOD SUBSTANCES BY BACTERIA WHICH DON'T NORMALLY OCCUR IN THE SMALL BOWEL. SO WITH INCREASED BACTERIA IN THE SMALL BOWEL, THE BACTERIA ARE ABLE TO DIGEST SUGARS FOR EXAMPLE PRODUCING H2 AND CO2 FROM THE SUGARS WHICH ARE GASEOUS BUT WHICH ALSO HAVE OSMOTIC PROPERTIES, I.E. INCREASED PARTICLES THAT CAUSE SECRETION OF FLUID INTO THE BOWEL THUS CAUSING DIARRHEA. IT'S THE SAME PRINCIPLE AS USING NON ABSORBABLE SUGARS LIKE LACTULOSE OR SORBITAL TO TREAT CONSIPATION BY INCREASING FLUID IN THE BOWEL. IT'S JUST THAT WITHOUT BACTERIA IN THE SMALL BOWEL, IT DOESN'T HAPPEN AND THE FOOD SUBSTANCES GET ABSORBED. WITH INCREASED BACTERIA IT COMPETES FOR THE FOOD SUBSTANCES AND PRODUCES THE GAS AND DIARRHEA."***This means these are just in the wrong place and not specific or multiple pathogens?**CORRECT. HOWEVER, THERE IS GROWING INTEREST NOT IN THE AMOUNT OF BACTERIA BUT THE TYPE OF BACTERIA. CERTAIN BACTERIA CAN CAUSE SOME MILD INFLAMMATION OF THE BOWEL AND OTHERS PROTECT THE BOWEL FROM THAT POSSIBILITY. SO THERE IS "GOOD" AND "BAD" BACTERIA. POSSIBLY WHEN PEOPLE ARE TREATING PRESUMED SIBO (WHICH MIGHT NOT ACTUALLY BE HAPPENNING, BECAUSE THE TEST MAY BE INACCURATE) ANTIBIOTICS MAY HELP TO GET RID OF THE BAD BACTERIA AND THAT MAY BE WHY THEY ARE GETTING BETTER. THIS IS WHY SOME PEOPLE GET BETTER AFTER ANTIBIOTIC TREATMENT. BUT IT CAN ALSO GO THE OTHER WAY, I.E., ANTIBIOTICS HAVE BEEN SHOWN TO MAKE IBS WORSE AS WELL. THE OTHER IDEA IS TO USE PROBIOTICS WHICH CONTAIN "GOOD" BACTERIA (E.G., LACTOBACILLUS OR BIFIDOBACTERIA) WHICH REPLACE THE BAD BACTERIA, POSSIBLY REDUCE THE INFLAMMATION AND IMPROVE SYMPTOMS. SO THE ISSUE OF BACTERIA IN THE BOWEL IS MUCH MORE COMPLICATED THAN SIMPLE SIBO, BUT SIBO CAN BE A PART OF THE WHOLE PICTURE (THOUGH NOT THE WHOLE PICTURE FOR IBS).


----------



## brother b (Sep 21, 2007)

I would like to know if there is a formula for mixing certaln herbs to treat ibs. Herbs like fennel, ginger, peppermint, anise, etc. I hear those are things that would help control the condition.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There are some herbs that have been shown to help some IBSers. peppermint is a natural antispasmtic and has some antibacterial properties.I myself sometimes use a peppermint altoid or two. I believe some others do as well.There are things like teas and herbs for nausea and calming the stomach and such out there though.I would try things one at a time to see what helps and what doesn't. Somethings also although an herb can have side effects as well.Some people with d have had sucess with calcium on the bb here.


----------



## 18819 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Eric!The doctor that told me that is an M.D. that likes to use alternative treatments but I don't think he knows much about this stuff!You really wrote a nice post it gave me a lot to think about.I think I probably should have did this before but I will try it now.I'm going to post my story on how I got sicker and what my symptoms are and maybe someone knows by reading it what might be wrong with me.Jim


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jim, personally I would find a new doctor. Post what your symptoms are and what your going through.Also you might want to read thisDiagnosing IBShttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=65559


----------

